# Evil Insurance Companies, Not a Damn Thing....



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Not a damn thing we can do about this (link vetted): http://www.esurance.com/insurance-resources/commercial-car-insurance-myth
Note the "Claim Denied" bit as that speaks directly to us.
So just really HOW are we to deal w/ this BEFORE something goes sideways?

The Geek


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Not a damn thing we can do about this (link vetted): http://www.esurance.com/insurance-resources/commercial-car-insurance-myth
> Note the "Claim Denied" bit as that speaks directly to us.
> So just really HOW are we to deal w/ this BEFORE something goes sideways?
> 
> The Geek


I thought this has been discussed at length. Your personsl insurance will not cover you while you drive for uberx. We have yet to see enough cases to show how Ubers $1k deductibe policy will do in covering working drivers. It does seem a little wishywashy, best bet being to get commercial insurance. However that costs a pretty penny. Anyone get a quote for driving for UberX as an auto policy?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Jake,

While it indeed HAS been discussed at length it is far from being resolved; example the woman having real problems on the "James River Insr" thread: https://uberpeople.net/index.php?threads/uberx-james-river-insr.403/ which points to us just getting a mighty heave-ho from Uber corporate.

There has to be an affordable (group organised?) way to get this done and I believe being proactive rather than reactive is key. Thus far we, and I include myself, are simply beig too passive in the hopes that nothing will go wrong. It will; Mr Murphy guarantees it.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

You're Damned if you do....
You're Damned if you don't....
Only the insurance companies come out on top.....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are carrying out ANY commercial activity which includes the direct contact of customers where your actions can cause them injury or loss, then you are operating on a different risk scale.

If you look at your partner agreements it is clear that UBER expects its "Partners" to protect it, and not the other way around:


4.2.2 The Partner acknowledges and agrees that he and the Driver are solely responsible for taking such precautions as may be reasonable and proper (including taking out adequate insurance in conformity with standard market practice and in conformance with any applicable regulations or other licensing requirements) regarding any acts or omissions of the Customer.

6. REPRESENTATIONS

6.1 Partner/Driver representations
6.1.1 The Partner represents and shall procure that the Driver shall represent, to Uber that for

the term of this Agreement:









(i)

(ii) (iii)

(iv)

(v)

they hold, comply and shall continue to hold and comply with all permits, licenses and other governmental authorisations necessary for conducting, carrying out and continuing their activities, operations and business in general and the Driving Service in particular;

they shall comply with all local laws and regulations, including the laws related to the operation of a taxi/passenger delivery, driving service or transportation service and will be solely responsible for any violations of such local laws and regulations;
the Driver has a valid driver's license and is authorized to operate the Vehicle as set out in the PRF and has all the appropriate licenses, approvals and authority to provide transportation for hire to third parties in the City where the Driving Service is rendered or performed;

they have appropriate and up-to-date level of expertise and experience to enable and provide the Driving Service and the Driving Service will be supplied, provided and supported by appropriately qualified and trained Drivers acting with due skill, care and diligence;

the Partner and the Driver have and maintain a valid policy for the appropriate (transportation, personal injury, third party or general) liability insurance and such other insurances as are considered market practice (all in industry-standard coverage amounts) for the operation of the Vehicle and/or business insurance to cover any anticipated risks, damages and losses related to the operation of a taxi/passenger delivery, driving service or transportation services (including the Driving Service). The Partner shall upon first request of Uber provide Uber with a copy of the insurance certificates;

Read and Weep


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Not a damn thing we can do about this (link vetted): http://www.esurance.com/insurance-resources/commercial-car-insurance-myth
> Note the "Claim Denied" bit as that speaks directly to us.
> So just really HOW are we to deal w/ this BEFORE something goes sideways?
> 
> The Geek


Perhaps this Essurance blog post is more pertinent to this forum.
http://blog.esurance.com/are-you-sure-you-want-to-be-an-uberx-driver/#.U5HDs8so7qA


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SCOPE

2.1 Role of Uber
2.1.1 Partner acknowledges and agrees that Uber does not provide any transportation services,

and that Uber is not a transportation or passenger carrier. Uber offers information and a tool to connect Customers seeking Driving Services to Drivers who can provide the Driving Service, and it does not and does not intend to provide transportation or act in any way as a transportation or passenger carrier. Uber has no responsibility or liability for any driving or transportation services provided by the Partner or the Drivers to third parties (including the Customers). The Partner and/or the Drivers will be solely responsible for any and all liability which results or is alleged to be as a result of the operation of the Vehicle(s) and/or the driving or transportation service, including, but not limited to personal injuries, death and property damage. Partner agrees to indemnify, defend and hold Uber harmless from and against any (potential) claims or (potential) damages incurred by any third party, including the Customer or the Driver, raised on account of the provision of the Driving Service. By providing the Driving Service to the Customer, the Partner accepts, agrees and acknowledges that a direct legal relationship is created and assumed solely between the Partner and the Customer. Uber shall not be responsible or liable for the actions, omissions and behaviour of the Customer in or in relation to the Partner, the Driver and the Vehicle. The Drivers are solely responsible for taking reasonable and appropriate precautions in relation to any third party with which they interact in connection with the Driving Service. Where this allocation of the Parties’ mutual responsibilities may be ineffective under applicable law, the Partner undertakes to indemnify, defend and hold Uber harmless from and against any claims that may be brought against Uber in relation to the Partner’s provision of the Driving Service under such applicable law.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Basically..you as an uberx driver are on your own. Spoke with my auto insurance and they know about Uber and ride sharing platforms. They said if you are transporting people your personal will not cover. If I lie and they find out they will terminate my insurance. So my best bet is to get a commericial insurance which will cost me $248 per month for 9 months with $800 down payment. Now with that $1 safe ride fee which we don't get could surely help me pay some of that insurance. I don't know? I don't do Uber full time to make it worthwhile. With the rating system I just don't know if I can even pay for commerical insurance lol!


----------

